# Where are all the steelhead? and steelhead fisherman?is the run over?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I went out today and didn't see any fish. Barely saw any fisherman fishing for steel. Is the run over?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I guess nobody know's.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My guess is the run is past peak. I talked to a guy yesterday and he's been hitting the Belle regulary and he finally seen fish last week. This should be good news for the Black and Mill as well.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Damn, guess I won't be catching my first steelhead!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I thought I should post a reply. I feel kind of bad for Stelmon having to reply to his own posts.
I have been fishing the Huron during this spring run. I have seen a few steelies taken and hear they are still coming over the ladder in Flatrock. Most people agree that the run should come in the next week or two. My friends fishing the Thunder Bay in Alpena are just starting to see fish.

Keep trying Stelmon, you'll get that steelie.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's the nice thing about Michigan. You start in the SW corner of the state, work north, switch sides and do it all over. In May, it's UP time. Life is good.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Have been away fishing the west side of the state for a few days. Was decent...and have not been to the clinton. But before I left, I was convinced it had peaked for sure. Will let you know if I get out, but I think I will devote this weekend to the ladies


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I can't speak for the southern tribs but up in the North eastern tribs we aren't at peak yet. I don't think we are going to have a well defined peak anyway. The fish are just trickling in. And this year is really proving to be a challenge! One day I hook a ton and the next day I don't even get a hookup, nothing like last year at all. 
Stelmon, Be glad that there isn't any steelhead fisherman down there. If you really want company you can borrow some of the guys that are pounding the rivers up here!!!! 
I am curious, what are you using for bait anyway??and how are you rigging it?? It seems like you should at least get a couple of steelhead.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Go get em Mickey 


Weezer, I been using egg sucking leeches. Can someone give me a rig. Maybe that is the problem. Thanks


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

Stelmon, here's a rig that always works for me! Weight, hook, crawler. Or you could try quit fishing for steelhead in MY SUCKER HOLE Carp should be in there now. Whoopi!! 
I fished there all my life and never landed one, but I never gave it the effort you have this year! Don't give up, it will happen.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

OK, ill keep trying when iget the the next time...


----------

